# New Digging YouTube Channel!



## Tom.Askjem (Jan 17, 2022)

Hey, my name is  Tom Askjem. I’m a bottle digger from North Dakota. Recently a friend and I started a digging YouTube channel. Our name is “Below the Plains”. We’ve dug military fort privies, stage stop privies, homestead, depots, hotels and saloon sites. Have a look. If you enjoy it, please like, share and subscribe. I posted a link to our channel.  Thanks!


----------



## BrentC (Jan 18, 2022)

Where in North Dakota do you dig?  I was stationed in Minot with the Air Force. I would be interested in a Minot hutch or a blob beer/soda if you run across one.

Brent


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 18, 2022)

Interesting. I noticed you don't look as dissapointed as I get when I dig a slick. I dug one Privy with like 20 Meds/Pharm/Drug Bottles all piled up together, pulled one out after the other non stop for a few minutes. And none were Broke. BUT, All were no Name Slicks. Real Bummer. LEON.


----------



## jwpevahouse (Jan 22, 2022)

Interesting digging videos, recommend forum users give them a try.


----------

